# Good wet dog foods.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have fed nature diet for the past few years but with all the trouble with some cartons of their food being 'off' and having opened three packets tonight that didn't smell like they normally do - not sure if they were off or not but had a different smell - I'm am seriously thinking of changing to another good wet food that has less problems. 

Can anybody suggest any please as I'm at a loss what to feed them. (Bichons)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There's another one you can get in big pet stores, but not sure if it is called Natures Diet or Nature Science. They sell it at [email protected] and it is mostly all meat. There is one called Rocco (tinned) that you can get online and I find Chappie very good, though mine obviously have just half a tin with dried. They are too big to feed on just tinned food. Isn't Wainwright's wet? That is supposed to be good.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

We were using ND too - before all the problems. Tried NaturesHarvest which is v good and Wainwrights. Out of them all, WW seems to agree with mine the best. Dont go by their RDA tho, it's a bit adrift. I base WW RDA the same as ND and NH
Hope you find something suitable


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I've always said if I were to feed commercial food i'd use Natures Menue, it looks good from reviews i've read and the meat content is high. Are NM and ND one of the same, I mean are they made by the same people? 
Sorry but I don't know much about either of them as I feed raw but the contents of NM look very good to me.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Butchers has a high meat content and it's pretty good in my experiance. I don't really buy wet tins except on the odd occation and get that and occationally chappie. But mosty offer raw instead of tins, but Yuri is mostly kibble fed. Butchers is pretty good in my opinion, I'm not sure what others think of it, but thought I'd offer it as a choice as it's very good for the price. I don't think your dogs would need to eat much of it either as they are a lot smaller than Yuri who needs 2 1/2 tins


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I would say Butchers is the best supermarket wet, I fed Jack the tripe mixes and beef and liver when i couldnt get tripe and he wouldnt touch fresh liver or if i forgot to get raw out and when i couldnt get to [email protected]


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I fed ND and Natures menu which is good food but didnt agree with Bobby so he is on Wainwrights wet no probs he also has some of ww cereal free dry his coat is great condition too :thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i wouldn't touch butchers dog meat yuk its full of crap just read the ingridents.

arden grange and burns do tinned dog meat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> I have fed nature diet for the past few years but with all the trouble with some cartons of their food being 'off' and having opened three packets tonight that didn't smell like they normally do - not sure if they were off or not but had a different smell - I'm am seriously thinking of changing to another good wet food that has less problems.
> 
> Can anybody suggest any please as I'm at a loss what to feed them. (Bichons)


I too have fed nature diet for a long time! other good foods (IMO) are Rinti, Forthglade and wainwrights! (the later you can pick up cheaply when PAH have their offers)


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to feed Natures Diet but sshhhh don't tell DT but Arnie won't touch the stuff now.  My thoughts on a good alternative, (I'm crap at remembering to order over the internet in time) is Natures Harvest, Natures Menu or Wainwrights. All are available in Pets at Home, and have the approval of the boys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

bird said:


> I used to feed Natures Diet but sshhhh don't tell DT but Arnie won't touch the stuff now.  My thoughts on a good alternative, (I'm crap at remembering to order over the internet in time) is Natures Harvest, Natures Menu or Wainwrights. All are available in Pets at Home, and have the approval of the boys.


I may be deaf! BUT !! I ain't blind!

PAH had a deal online at the weekend on the wainwrights! yep! I did:thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I really like Wainwrights, but for some reason my two have gotten picky on it at the moment, and seem to be eating their dry more enthusiastically.

Mind you, that might be novelty for Roo at being on Skinners...


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I gave up on Nature Diet a good while ago for various reasons 

I now feed Lily's Kitchen which is brilliant, the dogs love and are looking wonderful. BUT ... It is expensive ... But worth every penny, in my opinion :thumbup:

Lily's Kitchen  Organic Dog Food, Organic Cat Food  Natural Complete Pet Food  Certified Holistic, Ethically produced  Natural dog food, Grain free cat food.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I gave up on Nature Diet a good while ago for various reasons


Rupert hated it.

I tried it for 3 weeks and he literally wouldn't eat it. He started picking round it at his dry and dropped a load of weight. So went onto Nature's Menu, which gave him horrendous squits, so back onto WW.

I'd been trying to find something so I wasn't as reliable on [email protected] but in the end decided if it was what he wanted/needed then tough.

But now he's picking round his WW at his Skinners, so I'm going to move towards 1/2 raw and 1/2 commecial I think. They can have some AMP minces in the morning and kibble at night. Or the other way round, not fussed.


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Could I suggest Bozita Dog Food which is a high quality wet food, as the Swedish Laws on what is allowed to be put in dog food are quite strict. The breakdown such as protien, ash and moisture are similar, if not a slightly higher protien content.

Bozita Dog Food UK

Another food which is at the top end on the market, but a bit expensive is Burns Penlan Farm range. It has very high quality ingredients sourced from his own farm, apart from the brown rice.

Bozita Dog Food UK

Cheers Fraz


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Wainwrights is great. The lamb & rice is what I feed my dog. Usually don't buy from [email protected] but I make and exception for WW wet


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.:thumbup:

Has anyone ever had any problems with Wainwrights being 'off' like the Naturediet? I threw three packs of Naturediet in the bin last night because it had a different smell to it than normal. I've still got a few more too as it was a box of 18. The first few were okay though and smelt normal but the three I opened last night had a weird smell. I might just be paranoid though with all the problems with naturediet lately. 

My youngest Bichon doesn't like it at all though really and she will only eat it when she's really hungry so I was thinking of changing to something else for that reason too.


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

blade100 said:


> i wouldn't touch butchers dog meat yuk its full of crap just read the ingridents.
> 
> arden grange and burns do tinned dog meat.


Interesting. Which ingredients are crap?

No artificial additives, colourings or preservatives. No cereal. No soya.

I'm not going to say it's the best wet food but to be honest I don't see much wrong with it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Rupert hated it.
> 
> I tried it for 3 weeks and he literally wouldn't eat it. He started picking round it at his dry and dropped a load of weight. So went onto Nature's Menu, which gave him horrendous squits, so back onto WW.
> 
> ...


That's a shame, but I guess no one dog food will suit all of them 

I think mine would leave home if I tried to stop the Lily's order now


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I switched from Nature Diet to Arden Grange tinned.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've fed Nature's Harvest to Rupert since last May, some packets have only a month left in date but all have been fine. I think I've fed about 150-200 trays of it and never had a dodgy one. One had a few white bits in but in the end I think it may well have just been fat or something and it had been in the fridge for a few hours to make it very cold.

We've fed probably 30 odd trays of Wainwrights wet and about 10 of Forthglade so far and all those have been fine too.

Berriewoods do Nature's Harvest quite cheap, and the Forthglade but beware only the black packets are complete which are I think the life stage ones! So just the chicken and lamb adult ones. Here are a couple links:

Berriewood - .Forthglade Lifestage & Menu Special 4x18x395g box deal £12.64 per box - Good alternative to Naturediet + FREE DELIVERY ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER

Berriewood - Natures Harvest Special 4x18x395g box deal £16.25 per box - Good alternative to Naturediet + FREE DELIVERY ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER

The Nature's Harvest is a bit more expensive, I get it for Rupert as it has glucosamine and chondroitin in, being a 30kg dog I like to think it might help somehow


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

For those that feed Nature's Menu, do you feed the pouches, tins or the nuggets?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ooh I forgot to mention Nature's Menu, I fed the pouches of that for a short time, maybe two or three months but I prefer the look of Nature's Harvest etc in trays. No problems with it though.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The new pup (avatar) has been raised on commercial so for now he's on Natures Menue, once he's properly settled in he'll go onto raw, starting with chicken and wings - can't wait to see him with a wing but he's my daughters dog so nana can't interfere, lol!


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Malmum said:


> The new pup (avatar) has been raised on commercial so for now he's on Natures Menue, once he's properly settled in he'll go onto raw, starting with chicken and wings - can't wait to see him with a wing but he's my daughters dog so nana can't interfere, lol!


Awww how cute is he!


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know what to order! Might go for the Nature's Harvest see how he does on it. He's gone off his dry a little bit lately.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Has anyone ever had any problems with Wainwrights being 'off' like the Naturediet? I threw three packs of Naturediet in the bin last night because it had a different smell to it than normal. I've still got a few more too as it was a box of 18. The first few were okay though and smelt normal but the three I opened last night had a weird smell. I might just be paranoid though with all the problems with naturediet lately.




Nope, never had it with WW but if your ND is off, take it back to where you got it from. They know there is a problem so will offer refunds, a few on here did it. 




Spanish said:


> Interesting. Which ingredients are crap?





Spanish said:


> No artificial additives, colourings or preservatives. No cereal. No soya.
> 
> I'm not going to say it's the best wet food but to be honest I don't see much wrong with it.




I think its because it contains derivatives. Personally, Im of the opinion that regulations now will prevent any of the old crap going in that they used to, which caused the commotion in the first place. As my dogs main diet is what I consider high quality, I dont mind giving them a bit of butchers tripe mix in their Kongs as they absolutely adore it. 

Only, IMHO, like me having a biscuit. As long as it doesnt become the main staple of my diet, no harm.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've used WW wet for quite a while on and off - I vaguely remember having a puppy pack go off but that was a couple of years ago and I was given an exchange. I buy it in boxes of 12 now and havent had any problems.

I've never used nature's menu much. Mainly because the cost is about the same as NH ND but less in the pouch and recently, there's been some mention of sugar in it 

I have looked at lilys kitchen lots of times and try to refrain but now I'm feeding acana I tell myself is the dry equivalent and stick with WW :lol:


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

Have fed ND, Forthglade, ND and WW. 

ND had a couple of blown packs with as well as Forthglade. Forthglade customer service was rubbish and they didnt want to know about the blown packs so refuse to feed it now. 

ND I dont feed because my eldest never seemed full on it.

We are now on WW and all three BCs are thriving on it plus it is cheaper than the rest of them and easy to get hold of.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Natures Menu is great.

I use the tinned version, it's mainly meat and veg, no additives or rubbish and Bobby loves it.

Its a bit costly (about £1.20 per tin) but every bit of it gets eaten so its worth it.


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

I went to get the 12 for £7.50 on wednesday only to be told it had finished for the 4 for £3 deal on WW...
Works out 75p each...


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think they still do boxes of 12 - used to be £7.50 but now £8.25. Hope so cos that's how I buy mine


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

I took 12 to the till, and was going to be charged £9.00


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Topmetom said:


> I took 12 to the till, and was going to be charged £9.00


Did you take 12 trays, not a box of 12 though? In the box is just the trays no cardboard sleeves etc so they are cheaper actually in the boxes as opposed to just 12 with the sleeves being took to the till 

4 for £3 makes 12 at £9.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

IF purchased by the box they are £8.25 for 12 (were £7.50) but went up when the vat altered! but how the hell they hiked up that much is beyond me!

I did however buy 8 boxes off there website last weekend!
PAid £8.25 each for four boxes and £4.12 each for the other four.
So quite a saving - NOT that I needed any like!! but always worth watching out for. Someone did post it on the forum last weekend!


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

I can never find the Mature in boxes?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Topmetom said:


> I can never find the Mature in boxes?


Just looked on their website, not sure if they do that in boxes.

Is the ingredient list on it much different to the usual adult ones?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Blade & Sequeena- I started adding the Arden Grange Partners to his dry & Bob's doing well on it:thumbup:
the shepherds are picky eaters & will only touch Butchers or raw, although I don't rate Butchers too highly its one of the better supermarket brands IMO


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Just looked on their website, not sure if they do that in boxes.
> 
> Is the ingredient list on it much different to the usual adult ones?


I can't tell as I only have the mature, will check tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Topmetom said:


> I can't tell as I only have the mature, will check tomorrow!


Ah OK. I looked back on here someone posted this in June for Wainwrights. I know with puppy and adult foods there isn't always much difference. Maybe the mature/senior one has supplements or something in but if not I'm not sure what the difference is unless it has less oils and fats to stop weight gain which I think the owner can control really anyway  My dog is a youngster still but I think I might end up just keeping him on adult wet foods all his life and give him supplements myself.

Ingredients:

Lamb and Rice

Fresh Lamb (min. 65%), Lamb Liver (min. 5%), Brown Rice (min. 5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Seaweed, Chicory Root. with Antioxidant EC Additives.

Moisture 75.2%, Protein 11.7%, Oils and Fats 5.4%, Fibre 4.9%, Ash 2.8%, Calcium 0.51%, Phosphorus 0.42%, Vitamin A 1500iu/kg, Vitamin D3 150iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25iu/kg. Vitamin declaration is valid until best before date printed with batch number on side of pack.


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah the mature has glucosamine and chloro thingy in?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Topmetom said:


> Ah the mature has glucosamine and chloro thingy in?


Fair do's. I feed Nature's Harvest because it has that in and I like the thought of it, shame you can't get the mature in boxes, I guess they might bring it out though.

Nature's Harvest is on offer at Berriewoods which is at the minute the cheapest place to buy it I think, but its still a bit more costly than the Wainwrights. I have kept with it because I know the golden does well on it, plus it has a nice variety of flavours 

But our Labrador is on the Wainwrights and now Forthglade.


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

I did like the Harvest, had proper big peas in it!
Pixie eats all of them ND,NH,WW,FG like it's her last meal for ever!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

WW only do Turkey, Duck and Lamb in boxes of 12 as far as I am aware.

Not really sure what last weekend's price increase was all about. 
They put it up from £7.50 to £7.75 when the VAT increased so why another 50p beats me


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I've just ordered some Natures Harvest from Berriewoods. Hope he likes it now!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

I currently feed Rocco wet(100% meat\organs reindeer\venison\veal heart flavour) and this works out about the same as NH(which i used to feed until his lordship got fussy

For his tea he gets Lillys Kitchen organic....pricey but smells divine

both meals he gets a topper of Orijen 6 fish.....though sometimes he leaves this at breakfsat


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Reading all you guys have to say is interesting and you are seriously blinkered by beliefs that these foods with the word nature attached to them are the best ...I think there is a snobbery in pet food users , who have to keep up with the others in using certain brands , ...the face of it is that the larger manufacturers are happy to state the ingredients that they offer, I think you will find the smaller providers do not reveal all in the ingredient lists ....as they do not have too(petfood labelling regulations allows E numbers to be undeclared)....my pets have always eaten mass produced food and have never had any problems with It ,indeed they are both older than expexted . . The large food makers have all the facilities in place to provide good wholesome safe food produced in controlled environments,


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Reading all you guys have to say is interesting and you are seriously blinkered by beliefs that these foods with the word nature attached to them are the best ...I think there is a snobbery in pet food users , who have to keep up with the others in using certain brands , ...the face of it is that the larger manufacturers are happy to state the ingredients that they offer, I think you will find the smaller providers do not reveal all in the ingredient lists ....as they do not have too(petfood labelling regulations allows E numbers to be undeclared)....my pets have always eaten mass produced food and have never had any problems with It ,indeed they are both older than expexted . . The large food makers have all the facilities in place to provide good wholesome safe food produced in controlled environments,


If you really want to know why I feed 'Nature's Harvest' its because I have a dog with suspected allergies to this that and the other, his stomach can't handle beef or pork, in his lifetime so far (he is two and a half years old) he has been to the vets 24 times excluding for when he had his puppy shots/booster injections, if you include those its 27 times. His ears regularly become inflamed so much that he needs a steroid injection to bring them down and its unknown whether this could be dietary related, pollen related or what. He definitely can't handle high protein dry foods, god knows we've tried enough of them.

But I'm not going to sit here and piss around with foods which don't tell me the ingredients when he obviously can't handle a lot of it. I can't even feed something with 'meat and animal derivatives' in, because its likely to have both or either of beef or pork which gives him the shits and means I have to cut half the feathering off from around his arse as its pure white and **** doesn't like to wash out all that well 

Food snobbery my arse :lol:

You spend over £2000 in vet bills on a dog who had health tested parents, a breeder who cared about him and tell me if you want to piss around with his diet when at last he seems to be not too bad on it :thumbup:


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

no doubt some food producers are more honest than others ...and I take your point , however do not beleive everything you read thats my message


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The word "nature" had no bearing on my choice. I tried naturediet and natures harvest along with Wainwrights. Turns out WW suits my dog the best. There is a little sceptism as to whether or not WW contains preservatives BUT it was my dog's tum that made the choice.

At the moment I am using Acana kibble - would have been Orijen but I was happier with Acana's lower protein. I'm trying to do the best that I can for my dog. If she was ok on Skinners, I would still be using it. 

Not come across anyone here that I would class as a "food snob"


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

if you honestly believe that grown sensible adults would be swayed to buy a food just cos it has nature in the name you are seriously mistaken. 

I use WW cos it is the best wet food that I can feed 3 adult BCs on where I like the ingredients. They are all named so I know exactly what is in it very much like I want to know what is in my own food.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

NaturesMenu, also we've had a new one in for the past few months and it seems to sell well.

It's called Forthglade, maybe look at them?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Crikey, seriously, charmingly named new person, do we appear that stupid? Thanks! So nice to know we all come across as idiots! I couldn't give a crap what they call the stuff: we researched the best ingredients and protein content and what is best for our dogs, _actually_.


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

So how was your research? did you find out which petfood manufacturers use which ingredients? the answer is NO because you will not be able to find this out...it may be nice to think that in a nice little world we could believe everything we read...I was only trying to help and it is a fact that E numbers are not declared , etc etc etc... The only petfood to trust is the one that declares it all, unashamedly, because their experience and knowledge is happy to do so...


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> So how was your research? did you find out which petfood manufacturers use which ingredients? the answer is NO because you will not be able to find this out...it may be nice to think that in a nice little world we could believe everything we read...I was only trying to help and it is a fact that E numbers are not declared , etc etc etc... The only petfood to trust is the one that declares it all, unashamedly, because their experience and knowledge is happy to do so...


So which one do you recommend?

What do you use? (if you don't mind sharing)


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

it is so silly to sit here and suggest food to others just because it suits my guys , it could be detremental to yours , indeed you read all the time on here od upset dogs etc..I just want people to open there eyes and think about the whole deal and what goes on in the factory will never be stated on the pack, often


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> it is so silly to sit here and suggest food to others just because it suits my guys , it could be detremental to yours , indeed you read all the time on here od upset dogs etc..I just want people to open there eyes and think about the whole deal and what goes on in the factory will never be stated on the pack, often


I appreciate what you are saying and wasn't asking you to recommend foods as such - was just interested to see what you feed?? I agree with you that many food manufacturers don't have to state what is in their products if those additives are added pre-manufacture or are in the raw products. However, some companies categorically state (or have when I have asked them) the nature of preservatives or lack of them in the raw materials.

So, obviously you're aware of this issue and was just wondering what you feed?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Well! of the good quality wets!
My dogs DO prefer the RINTI
second to that comes the Nature diet lamb (but thats the only one)
Then the Wainwrights!
Have to say - I pretty much agree with em!:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> it is so silly to sit here and suggest food to others just because it suits my guys , it could be detremental to yours , indeed you read all the time on here od upset dogs etc..I just want people to open there eyes and think about the whole deal and what goes on in the factory will never be stated on the pack, often


I think you can tell we are of at least average intelligence on this thread, I am sure we wont feed our dogs the food you do just because you seem knowledgable and therefore upset our dogs in the process of just wanting to know what you feed.

Hence, you can tell us and no one will go out, buy it and have an ill dog.

People here do think about the whole deal, probably more so than you think. I've seen what Iams do to dogs, its not nice, and the food is crap. But at the end of the day there is little information aside from the packet to tell us what is in our dog's food. You should be pleased enough we even read the packet, many don't..!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think you can tell we are of at least average intelligence on this thread, I am sure we wont feed our dogs the food you do just because you seem knowledgable and therefore upset our dogs in the process of just wanting to know what you feed.
> 
> Hence, you can tell us and no one will go out, buy it and have an ill dog.
> 
> People here do think about the whole deal, probably more so than you think. I've seen what Iams do to dogs, its not nice, and the food is crap. But at the end of the day there is little information aside from the packet to tell us what is in our dog's food. You should be pleased enough we even read the packet, many don't..!


I'm not sure bitch3 wants to tell us which food they feed - it doesn't seem like it, so I'm asking again..... (just out of interest!) - which food do you feed?


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Reply the only way to find out is to ask them , direct questions , what is the total make up of ingredients in the food? are there ANY E Numbers , natural preservatives as well as these can be crap!!! ask about the source of all ingredients and ask how the food is processed, ...then make a judgement ...ask also for the persons name!!! bull++++ tends to like being anonomous!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> it is so silly to sit here and suggest food to others just because it suits my guys , it could be detremental to yours , indeed you read all the time on here od upset dogs etc..I just want people to open there eyes and think about the whole deal and what goes on in the factory will never be stated on the pack, often


Whatabout contains human parts!:scared:
due to some poor guy falling into the machine whilst cleaning it!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Reply *the only way to find out is to ask them* , direct questions , what is the total make up of ingredients in the food? are there ANY E Numbers , natural preservatives as well as these can be crap!!! ask about the source of all ingredients and ask how the food is processed, ...then make a judgement ...ask also for the persons name!!! bull++++ tends to like being anonomous!!!


OK bitch3, what do you feed?


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy to declare that I feed mine mostly my leftovers....


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

what do you feed yours?


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

you often refer to this incident, tell us more?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> Happy to declare that I feed mine mostly my leftovers....


Nothing wrong with that! peeps have do that for many years - certainly when I was a child!
But cannot understand you being so anti Nature Diet! and if you are prepared to slate it so much would at least like to think that you have something to back uo all those negative comments!
SO??????


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> you often refer to this incident, tell us more?


You know so much about them - would have thought you would have known!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> what do you feed yours?


I feed Acana in the morning and, at the moment, Natures Menu, Natures Harvest or AG Partners in the evening. Treats are Fish4Dogs Sea Jerky mainly. I've asked all these companies about additives, etc, and they have assured me there are none, either in the finished product or raw materials.

That's all I can do, really. Even in human grade foods like Chicken, etc, there could be undeclared antibiotics, etc, which could enter the food chain - to be honest I would drive myself mad if I thought about it too much!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

did I say I was anti any brand of petfood? most on here have had problems with that brand??? I just like to offer a contribution to the subjects on dog food as I know it is not straight forward and many of us are confused ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I for one certainly do NOT have a problem with that brand, and was feeding it a long long time before food were such a topic! DUE as it happens to medical reasons, the whys and wherefores as to why this were is my concern and not really forum material as I would not think it right to influence others!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

know so much about whom?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> know so much about whom?


Bitch3, you rile against manufacturers being opaque and not declaring all their ingredients, but you yourself are terribly cryptic in your own responses to posts here.

It might not be a huge step but it is a step in the right direction. Pet food labelling regulations are changing as of autumn 2011 and one of the changes is that if they use a preservative, colourant etc and that one has a safe upper limit, they need to declare that one and also the value of it in the food.

I know, they can still hide behind EC permitted preservatives etc, but babysteps into the right direction.

Unfortunately, if you are buying commercial food, particularly dry food, you have to contend with the issue of preservatives (whether "natural" or not). However, having said that, even I as a raw feeder, would not say that a diet of leftovers is a terribly balanced diet.


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good news, however you will have noticed that for a long time now the responsible brands have used the EU permitted stamp...whilst others have claimed to be totally free of all this stuff, whilst not having to declaring it so how do we know what goes on?


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

also how do you define "commercial" all petfood is made for "business" (commercial) reasons therefore it is all commercial , gone are the days where people give away good petfood because they love animals ..not at the scale we discuss on here...


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Good news, however you will have noticed that for a long time now the responsible brands have used the EU permitted stamp...whilst others have claimed to be totally free of all this stuff, whilst not having to declaring it so how do we know what goes on?


I think all you can do is ask the direct questions to the manufacturer you are interested in and see what they say? ie, what preservatives are used in BOTH the finished product and the raw materials, and see what they say?

I asked Arden Grange, Fish 4 Dogs, Burns and Acana/Orijen this question and they all assured me there were no preservatives in the raw materials (with the exception of Vitamin E in the raw materials, ie, no ethoxquin, BHA or BHT).

Naturediet, NM and NH, AG Partners all said the same for their wet and in fact, wets don't require as much preservation anyway, due to the fact that they are vacuum packed or canned, with the exception of vitamin E as a mixed tocepherol.

Claire


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> also how do you define "commercial" all petfood is made for "business" (commercial) reasons therefore it is all commercial , gone are the days where people give away good petfood because they love animals ..not at the scale we discuss on here...


Commercial vs home-made raw/cooked food.


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good well I hope you will keep us in touch with the regulations as they unfold in November, but will this provide us with a safe petfood industry?


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

also your comparison between the food types should be Processed-V-Raw ,not commercial.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> also your comparison between the food types should be Processed-V-Raw ,not commercial.


Well, let's not mince words here but no. Even raw food can be processed - e.g. minced.


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

which brands are vacuum packed?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> which brands are vacuum packed?


You really sound as though you are trying to catch people out here.

e.g. Berriewood - Forthglade Vacuum Packed Meat, Beef Menu 18x395g

For someone who has "researched" the area of pet food and for someone who obviously has some strong views on what you have found, you are strangely reticent sharing your knowledge.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> which brands are vacuum packed?


Forthglade, Naturediet, NM, NH - all sealed within the trays.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> also how do you define "commercial" all petfood is made for "business" (commercial) reasons therefore it is all commercial , gone are the days where people give away good petfood because they love animals ..not at the scale we discuss on here...


Everything we buy is made for business! a breadloaf! a box of cereal! where are you going with this! You almost had me lost here! but reckon I may just have cottoned on!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Not at all, but I have just found out that peoples understanding of food processing is ...sadly trustworthy... and believing that sterilised produce is vacuum packed just confirms this, Dont sit on here saying to eachother , well what do you like ? " OH THANKS I WILL TRY THAT"!!! ....etc etc , ...get an understanding of the subject thanks for chatting , good luck.N


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Not at all, but I have just found out that peoples understanding of food processing is ...sadly trustworthy... and believing that sterilised produce is vacuum packed just confirms this, Dont sit on here saying to eachother , well what do you like ? " OH THANKS I WILL TRY THAT"!!! ....etc etc , ...get an understanding of the subject thanks for chatting , good luck.N


Er, those brands are vacuum-packed..... vacuum-packed meaning no air can enter, unless the packaging is damaged, of course...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Not at all, but I have just found out that peoples understanding of food processing is ...sadly trustworthy... and believing that sterilised produce is vacuum packed just confirms this, Dont sit on here saying to eachother , well what do you like ? " OH THANKS I WILL TRY THAT"!!! ....etc etc , ...get an understanding of the subject thanks for chatting , good luck.N


Are we seriously having a disagreement over what the term 'vaccum' means? I can tell you now if there is any air in the packets of wet food I feed they would be going in the bin, there is no air in them they are vaccum packed with the sleeve tight on the meat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> Not at all, but I have just found out that peoples understanding of food processing is ...sadly trustworthy... and believing that sterilised produce is vacuum packed just confirms this, Dont sit on here saying to eachother , well what do you like ? " OH THANKS I WILL TRY THAT"!!! ....etc etc , ...get an understanding of the subject thanks for chatting , good luck.N


It is NOT about the packaging! nor about the process surrounding the packaging! it is about THE content that counts with me! 
Thanks for the chat!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

I rest my case!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> I rest my case!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> I rest my case!!


there was NO case!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> there was NO case!


Indeed, there was no case to rest!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

It is NOT about the packaging! nor about the process surrounding the packaging! it is about THE content that counts with me! 
Thanks for the chat! 

See what I mean , ? how do you know whats in it? or maybe you do??


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> It is NOT about the packaging! nor about the process surrounding the packaging! it is about THE content that counts with me!
> Thanks for the chat!
> 
> See what I mean , ? how do you know whats in it? or maybe you do??


Do you know what is in it? Can we talk about a specific example that you are perhaps familiar with?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> It is NOT about the packaging! nor about the process surrounding the packaging! it is about THE content that counts with me!
> Thanks for the chat!
> 
> See what I mean , ? how do you know whats in it? or maybe you do??


Sorry, but I just don't get you at all ....... is there an agenda here?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> It is NOT about the packaging! nor about the process surrounding the packaging! it is about THE content that counts with me!
> Thanks for the chat!
> 
> See what I mean , ? how do you know whats in it? or maybe you do??


If you seriously want anyone to take anything from your posts you would be better explaining exactly what you are saying and what is your point.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

henry said:


> Sorry, but I just don't get you at all ....... is there an agenda here?


I think the agenda may be to wind up. Not succeeding though. But one thing is for sure. This poster doesn't know how to string an argument together.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> It is NOT about the packaging! nor about the process surrounding the packaging! it is about THE content that counts with me!
> Thanks for the chat!
> 
> See what I mean , ? how do you know whats in it? or maybe you do??


Well UNTIL you can come on here and tell me its full of crap then I shall continue using it and recommending it!
You have given us nothing concrete - just a load of hot air!
And you need to be careful when making negative comments that you cannot back up - else you could find yourself in a 'sticky situation' libel springs to mind!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


you are the one incinurating that things aint quiet what they seem here!
Can you please be more specifivc and tell us why you are so anti Nature Diet!
OR is is just a load of hot air that you are spouting !! and a problem re the packaging! which - WE are already aware exsists! if yo've got summat to say then spit it out!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


Now you are succeeding in winding me up..... how dare you say we aren't concerned about the health of our pets......!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


Haha are we having this chat again? £2,000 in 2 years. Bet the average pet owner who doesn't care about their dog wouldn't be as much of a muppet as to spend that 

All the food my dogs eat is properly sealed, they would not be fed it otherwise. I am now feeding packs I have had for 11 months which expire next month, no smell or any bacteria/mould that can be seen and trust me by this point it would be easy to see. Doing A Level Biology and Chemistry I learnt quite a lot, and having a chemistry teacher with a PhD in fungi, ahhh the joys 

What would you rather, I feed cheap food with crap ingredients, or I feed expensive food with significantly better ingredients than the run off the mill stuff?

I think our dogs do rather well in all honesty.

I know, the next time Rupert gets an ear infection, I wont take him to the vets! It will be so much more fun watching his ear split, bleed and have him gently howling in his sleep and bashing his head on the cupboards, than it would to part with £50


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


I profess, I know nothing of the industry or pet food and your contribution and your real answers have opened my eyes. Don't kid yourself hun.

I am stepping away from this as this is clearly a wind-up merchant. Have fun guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


And! erm! excuse me! BUT you havn't given us any answers - just a load of b*llsh*t

Don't think it takes brain of britain to work out who you are either!


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have discussed the industry and no specific brand , you do keep mentioning the same one though , you even joke about a person in a mixer ....strange argument..do you have a problem discussing petfood manufacturing?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

henry said:


> Now you are succeeding in winding me up..... how dare you say we aren't concerned about the health of our pets......!!


Have I been sucked in??


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys I reckon a pat on the back is overdo.

We all do the best we can to ensure we feed our dogs the best we can afford within our means. If anyone is unsure or needs a bit of advice we are there putting our knowledge and experiences together to help as best we can.

I'm sure the OP will have gained a lot from our threads - no point letting one bad apple spoil the sack.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> I have discussed the industry and no specific brand , you do keep mentioning the same one though , you even joke about a person in a mixer ....strange argument..do you have a problem discussing petfood manufacturing?


Nope! I have no problem discussing petfood manufacturing! unfortunately it is onesided! you continue to post bullsh*t


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

bitch3 said:


> I have discussed the industry and no specific brand , you do keep mentioning the same one though , you even joke about a person in a mixer ....strange argument..do you have a problem discussing petfood manufacturing?


and it were no joke!
check it out for yourself!
I had sever probelms getting my ND after that!

Firm fined over worker's death


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> and it were no joke!
> check it out for yourself!
> I ghad sever probelsm getting my ND after that!
> 
> Firm fined over worker's death


God that's awful, I had never heard of that


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> God that's awful, I had never heard of that


You could NOT get nature diet for around three months following that!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> well you all ask so many questions , when you get the REAL answers you dont like it ...the forum is for health and nutrition , which is dependant on the ingredients . process and packaging ...most of which is poorly controlled with loose regulation , just trying to make you aware of this , however it would appear that you are not all that concerned about the health of your pets but come here for a boredom release!!


So can you tell us which companies are trustworthy?

Or is it that all are untrustworthy?

And saying we don;t care for our pets really isn't going to win you any friends.

Please convince us you're not a troll trying to wind people up, which is how it looks right now.


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I think the username says it all :lol:

I'm not even going to bother. The "crap" I feed my dog must be doing him alot of harm seen as he's never been to the vets esp for vacs, worming and fleaing.  He eats better than me.


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good evening , I have obviously not made many new freinds here for which I apologise , I joined in simply because I care about this subject and understand it , I mainly wanted to bring to your attention the labelling issues which plauge the petfood industry , hoping to help you in understanding that what you read is not always what you will get....and that was it , some on here were very sensitive to my contribution .? why? one member did point out that the labelling issue is to ammended in November this year ,which will be a good thing , leading to transparancy with ingredients all around displayed clearly, is that not what we want? It is clear to me that petfood manufacturers chat amongst us .....I hope this is to improve their understanding of the cliental they serve? I think this a good place where POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE points can be made I note many direct references to brands, some very negative go unchallenged . very interesting, once again sorry , but open discussion must provail.................


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Good evening , I have obviously not made many new freinds here for which I apologise , I joined in simply because I care about this subject and understand it , I mainly wanted to bring to your attention the labelling issues which plauge the petfood industry , hoping to help you in understanding that what you read is not always what you will get....and that was it , some on here were very sensitive to my contribution .? why? one member did point out that the labelling issue is to ammended in November this year ,which will be a good thing , leading to transparancy with ingredients all around displayed clearly, is that not what we want? It is clear to me that petfood manufacturers chat amongst us .....I hope this is to improve their understanding of the cliental they serve? I think this a good place where POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE points can be made I note many direct references to brands, some very negative go unchallenged . very interesting, once again sorry , but open discussion must provail.................


Hi - I agree with what you are trying to achieve here - making people aware that not everything is what it seems in the pet food industry. However, there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here who care a great deal about their dog's health and nutrition, so I think perhaps some of your posts have come across as a bit abrupt, especially when implying that people do not care about their dogs, which quite clearly everyone does on here - this is why they spend their time here.

Anyway, why not move on and any contribution you can make on the subject would, I'm sure, be welcome.

Claire


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks and yes I agree that there are a lot of caring people here , who I possibly disregarded a little , but some are hostile so trying to balance my contribution is difficult!!!!to say the least.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Thanks and yes I agree that there are a lot of caring people here , who I possibly disregarded a little , but some are hostile so trying to balance my contribution is difficult!!!!to say the least.


Can I ask - I know you said you feed leftovers, but do you feed any commercial pet foods at all or just your own food? Would be interested to see which brands, if any, you trust to feed your dog?

Also, what makes you think there are pet food manufacturers on the forum? Just interested. I'd never thought about that before.


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

well it is clear to me that they are here ,SOMEONE HERE SUGGESTED LAST NIGHT THEY KNOW WHO I AM?..., mine get what we cant eat , and everyday foods from good supermarkets .. a good combination! they hate winter , love summer as we outdoor a lot and live off the bbq so they get chucked GOOD STUFF....


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> well it is clear to me that they are here ,SOMEONE HERE SUGGESTED LAST NIGHT THEY KNOW WHO I AM?..., mine get what we cant eat , and everyday foods from good supermarkets .. a good combination! they hate winter , love summer as we outdoor a lot and live off the bbq so they get chucked GOOD STUFF....


But what makes it good stuff compared with what I feed, how do you know the content of everything and exactly how much the dog needs of different vitamins/minerals?

I know what I feed is good stuff I have religiously checked what is in it and enquired, even up to the copper levels :thumbup:


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Trust and instinct, and yes I do not deny having spent a long time in the food industry , thats why I mentioned the labelling points ....I know what can be done and cant and the resultant food sometimes is impossible to achieve without some ...HELP!!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bitch3 said:


> Trust and instinct, and yes I do not deny having spent a long time in the food industry , thats why I mentioned the labelling points ....I know what can be done and cant and the resultant food sometimes is impossible to achieve without some ...HELP!!!


Now you're sounding interesting...... but as you're obviously aware, there are opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to dog food...... shall we say, for example, Bakers and Orijen??

Understand if you don't want to disclose, but you say you spent a long time in the food industry....... was this the pet food industry or the human food side of things?


----------



## bitch3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Reply :- I would not suggest anay brand to anyone as what suits me could be deadly to others !!! ...as for me , food industry.....thanks for saying hi ...must have a nap....N


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> Reply :- I would not suggest anay brand to anyone as what suits me could be deadly to others !!! ...as for me , food industry.....thanks for saying hi ...must have a nap....N


So you would never, ever recommend a brand of tea bags to someone, or a brand of crisps??

I find that very, very odd to be honest, surely the person will know they are allergic to tea, or crisps!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I got 4 packs of Wainwrights on Sunday just to try and they LOVE it.  Our youngest Bichon usually walks to the bowl of Naturediet, sniffs it and then walks away again but with the Wainwrights she didn't even walk away, 2 minutes and it was gone. 

Looks like I will have to get a 12 pack next time. :laugh:

Thanks everyone for the advice.:thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Well I got 4 packs of Wainwrights on Sunday just to try and they LOVE it.  Our youngest Bichon usually walks to the bowl of Naturediet, sniffs it and then walks away again but with the Wainwrights she didn't even walk away, 2 minutes and it was gone.
> 
> Looks like I will have to get a 12 pack next time. :laugh:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice.:thumbup:


Roo was exactly the same, hated nature diet! Soon as shetlandlover tried him on WW for me and some RC he wolfed it down, which proved he wasn't just not hungry, he genuinely didn't like his food.

Now they are getting a combination of WW, dry (RC and Skinners-using my RC up) and those AMP minces and other bits of raw.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

bitch3 said:


> Happy to declare that I feed mine mostly my leftovers....


Nice and balanced, then.


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

We use nature diet. So far they love it and even warmed it up this morning for them.

They go mental-oriental


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well looks like I will have to find something else as the Wainwrights has given them both bad tummies and diarrhoea.  I had to use Naturediet again today. I have started giving him some pro kolin to settle his stomach and he's had me up in the night for the past couple of nights, needing to go out.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Well looks like I will have to find something else as the Wainwrights has given them both bad tummies and diarrhoea.  I had to use Naturediet again today. I have started giving him some pro kolin to settle his stomach and he's had me up in the night for the past couple of nights, needing to go out.


I wpnder if something's changed in the WW - I've read a few things about dogs previously on it now having upset tums!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> I wpnder if something's changed in the WW - I've read a few things about dogs previously on it now having upset tums!


I really hope not. It's our mainstay.
Mine did ok on ND and NH but produces far better output on WW. Will try and find something else she's good with as back up just in case.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Well looks like I will have to find something else as the Wainwrights has given them both bad tummies and diarrhoea.  I had to use Naturediet again today. I have started giving him some pro kolin to settle his stomach and he's had me up in the night for the past couple of nights, needing to go out.


Perhaps take what you have left back to P&H and exchange it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I really hope not. It's our mainstay.
> Mine did ok on ND and NH but produces far better output on WW. Will try and find something else she's good with as back up just in case.


I can recommend Forthglade but you may have had that already. It looks much more like WW that it does Nature's Harvest.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I can recommend Forthglade but you may have had that already. It looks much more like WW that it does Nature's Harvest.


Thank you, I have that one ear marked just in case:lol:
Been to [email protected] today and bought a their WW cans to try her with (fish for a change, I always buy duck and lamb trays). Also picked up a tray of tripe and rice " Doggie Heaven" - green sleeve. Looks v comparable to WW ingredients wise


----------

